# Closest good trout fishing in AR?



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

What are the closest areas to trout fish in Arkansas?


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Closest would be the Little Missouri river in SW Arkansas near Murphreesboro. It's a small river and the best fishing is in the winter. It certainly doesn't compare to the White/Norfork fisheries.

As far as the major trout fisheries, the Little Red river tailwater near Heber Springs is probably the closest.

Here's a link to the AF&G booklet that has all the info including maps, etc.
http://www.agfc.com/resources/Pages/ResourcesPublicationsGuidebookTrout.aspx


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

A good place for information might be to post your question on Louisiana Flyfishing

http://laflyfish.com/index.php

or, the Texas Council of the IFFF

http://texascouncilifff.com/

There are a lot of regulars that fish the area you are asking about and could be a good source of information. Our club, the Texas Flyfishers takes a trip every year or so up to Broken Bow, OK and fish the Mountain Fork. You might check up there.

Good luck, Chris


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting looks like broken bow is closer. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

The Guadalupe river below Canyon Dam has some really good trout fishing in the cooler months.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep I'm planning on trying to hit the Guadalupe this winter.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Join local Trout Unlimited chapter.....GRTU. Bunch of fine people. Lease program is cheap, gives great access year round to private stretches of Guadalupe. You will get to actually help place the trout in the river. You will be pleasantly suprised at the great fishing, the size of the fish.


----------



## Misplaced_TexasAggie (Oct 15, 2007)

*Beavers Bend State Park*

Beavers Bend State Park and the Blue River in SE OKlahoma are great fisheries. The lower mountain fork river will make you forget you are in Oklahoma.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Misplaced_TexasAggie said:


> Beavers Bend State Park and the Blue River in SE OKlahoma are great fisheries. The lower mountain fork river will make you forget you are in Oklahoma.


Pics I'm seeing that area looks beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

